# Analogausgang ansteuern



## 00schneider (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,
folgende Sache: ich habe ein Analog-I/O-Modul für eine S7-300 vor mir liegen, und um mit dem Gerät etwas vertraut zu werden, würde ich gern als erstes einen Ausgang ansteuern, beziehungsweise mit nem Schieberegler in WinCCflex die Spannung von 0 bis 10V einstellen können.
Ich habe bereits das Forum hier durchforstet nach ähnlichen Themen, aber so richtig schlau bin ich da als Erstanwender nicht geworden. 
Kennt da jemand ne gute Hilfe / Tutorial wie man so etwas grundlegend angeht? Wie bekommt man grundlegend so einen Ausgang angesteuert bzw. wie variiert man danach die Spannung?


----------



## vierlagig (16 Dezember 2009)

am einfachsten mit FC106 und als eingang ein MD, welches du in der visu mit einem schieber beeinflußen kannst ...

an den ausgang des 106ers hängt du das AW welches in der hardwarekonfig bestimmt wird ...


----------



## peter(R) (16 Dezember 2009)

Die Hilfe die beim FC106 hinterlegt ist (F1) benutzen und vielleicht genau das Beispiel das da beschrieben wird probieren.

peter(R)

Nachtrag: Solltest Du E0.0 , E2.0 und A0.0 nicht haben, dann einfach durch M0.0, M1.0 und M2.0 ersetzen.


----------



## 00schneider (16 Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich ein Merkerdoppelwort,  meinetwegen MD10 auf IN setze, funktioniert das soweit. Wenn ich dem MD10 in der Symboltabelle einen Namen gebe wird MD10 rot mit dem Hinweis: "Datentyp von IN passt nicht zum Symboltabelleneintrag der Aktualseite" Wasn da los? Ich brauch ja den Symboleintrag damit ich das MD auch in WinCCflex finde...

Was der 106er so grob macht habe ich verstanden, er skaliert eine Real-Zahl in eine Ganzzahl. Was aber wär in meinem Fall ratsam als Hi und Low-Grenze zu setzen?


----------



## vierlagig (16 Dezember 2009)

das MD muß in der symboltabelle als REAL deklariert sein


----------



## Nordischerjung (16 Dezember 2009)

00schneider schrieb:


> Was aber wär in meinem Fall ratsam als Hi und Low-Grenze zu setzen?



Wie wäre es von 0.0 - 100.0 ? als % gedacht


----------



## vierlagig (16 Dezember 2009)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Wie wäre es von 0.0 - 100.0 ? als % gedacht



oder 0.00 bis 10.00 in Volt gedacht? ... 4..20 in Strom gedacht ... 16...32 in birnen gedacht...


----------



## 00schneider (16 Dezember 2009)

Ah danke, ganz übersehen. Ok, ich habe nun den 106er vollständig "beschriftet", und den OUT auf meinen Ausgang gesetzt (PAW). 
Hi-Limit ist 10.0, Low-Limit 0.0, also adäquat zu meinen Spannungswerten die mal rauskommen sollen. 
Ich bekomm es nun leider nicht ins CCflex implementiert, was muss ich beim Schiebregler alles einstellen bzw. wo kommt das Merkerdoppelwort ins Spiel?


----------



## crash (16 Dezember 2009)

Minimalen und maximalen Wert entsprechend einstellen.
Bei 0 bis 10 Volt also min=0 und max=10.
Und bei Prozess wo der rote Pfeil drauf zeigt dein Variable eintragen/auswählen.
Hast du dein flex in Step7 integriert?
Wenn nicht musst du die Variable von Hand anlegen unter Kommunikation/Variablen.
Die Kommunikation hast du aber schon eingerichtet und die funktioniert!?


----------



## 00schneider (16 Dezember 2009)

Die Kommunikation funktioniert bereits und das flex ist im Step7 integriert. Ich habe ja nun ein MD auf den IN des 106ers gelegt, das MD ist jedoch REAL und will deshalb nicht in das Feld neben dem roten Pfeil am Schieberegler...wie umgehe ich das Problem?


----------



## crash (16 Dezember 2009)

leg dir eine weitere variable im format DINT oder INT in der sps an.
diese benutzt du dann für deinen schieberegler.
in der sps wandelst du die in real um und benutzt das dann für den fc106.


----------



## thomas_1975 (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
in Flex machst du einen Schieberegler Int auf MW10 ( oder dein MD )
und im Anschluß im Programm:

l mw10       // lade Merwerwort 10 ( MB10-MB11 )
itd             //Int nach Dint
dtr            //Dint nach Real 
t md12      //Real nach Merkerdoppwelwort 12  ( MB12-MB15 )

gruß


----------



## 00schneider (16 Dezember 2009)

Jepp klappt! Aber folgende Probleme: Ich habe das Schiebereglerprogramm (also die beiden Netzwerke, einmal die Umwandlung von DINT nach REAL und der FC106) in eine Funktion gelegt, diese wird dann im OB1 aufgerufen. Nun funktionieren aber die beiden Teilprogramme im FB1 und FB2, auch im OB1 aufgerufen nicht mehr, die funktionieren erst wieder, wenn ich das Schiebereglerprogramm inaktiv klammere...woran könnte das liegen?

Ach ja, ich messe am Analogausgang Spannungen von 1,3V bis bei höchster Reglerstellung 11,5V, ist das normal? Und warum geht die LED nicht am entsprechenden Ausgang an?


----------



## thomas_1975 (16 Dezember 2009)

1. Zeige doch mal einen Auszug deines Programmes 
2. weshalb sollte denn eine LED am Analogausgang leuchten ?
gruß Thomas


----------



## 00schneider (16 Dezember 2009)

Habe geradeben den Fehler gefunden. Ist denn die LED-Leiste an einem Analogmodul nur zu Zierde da? Was begründet denn den Spannungsoffset von 1,5V? Ist das so üblich bei Siemens?


----------



## peter(R) (16 Dezember 2009)

Ja ist nur zur Zierde. Ist nur der Deckel drauf, keine LED dahinter.
Wie groß ist denn dein Eingangswert in den FC106 bei 1,3 V und bei 11,5 V ?

peter(R)


----------



## crash (16 Dezember 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Ja ist nur zur Zierde. Ist nur der Deckel drauf, keine LED dahinter.
> Wie groß ist denn dein Eingangswert in den FC106 bei 1,3 V und bei 11,5 V ?
> 
> peter(R)



Interessant wäre auch der Ausgangswert des FC106,
also das was du aufs PAW gibst.


----------



## peter(R) (16 Dezember 2009)

@ crash
da er früher geschrieben hat HI_LIM 10.0 und LO_LIM 0.0 kann (wenn er das tatsächlich gemacht hat) beim OUT der Fehler eigentlich nicht entstehen

peter(R)


----------



## 00schneider (16 Dezember 2009)

0 beim IN wenn 1,5V anliegen, 10 beim IN wenn 11,5V anliegen. Komisch, bei einem anderen Analogausgang, den ich gar nicht ansteuere liegen ebenfalls 1,5V an. Ist das normal?


----------



## crash (16 Dezember 2009)

eigentlich....


----------



## peter(R) (16 Dezember 2009)

Nö nicht wirklich .....

Klemme deinen Analogausgang mal ab was misst du dann an der Karte ???
Hast Du die Karte auch auf 0-10 V gestellt oder sollten das 4-20 mA sein !

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (16 Dezember 2009)

Welche Karte hast Du denn und wie hast Du sie beschaltet ???

peter(R)


----------



## 00schneider (16 Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte gern 0 bis 10V schalten, habe folgende Karte:
6ES7 334-0CE01-0AA0
Ich klemme bei diesem Modul entweder den Strom- oder den Spannungsausgang an.
Zitat Siemens Handbuch: "nicht parametrierbar, Einstellung der Mess- und Ausgabeart über Verdrahtung"
Wenn ich das Modul abklemme (nur noch mit Rückwandbus verbunden) messe ich 2,7V an den Spannungsausgängen, wie gesagt mit 24V Versorgungsspannung 1,3V.


----------



## 00schneider (17 Dezember 2009)

is das normal? wie komme ich auf meine 0 bis 10V?


----------



## vierlagig (17 Dezember 2009)

Verdrahtung überprüfen, entsprechend Handbuch anschließen.
Eine Senke an den Spannungsausgang anschließen.
Verdrahtung überprüfen, entsprechend Handbuch anschließen.
Spannung parallel zur Senke messen.


----------



## 00schneider (17 Dezember 2009)

Jepp, ich bin zwar Anfänger aber wie kann man sich denn verklemmen? An L+ Plus und an M die Masse, am V vom Analogausgang kann ich dann gegen Masse meine Ausgangsspannung abgreifen, oder nicht, oder wie


----------



## vierlagig (17 Dezember 2009)

00schneider schrieb:


> am V vom Analogausgang kann ich dann gegen Masse meine Ausgangsspannung abgreifen, oder nicht, oder wie



nicht ohne senke, wenn dein messgerät dafür ungeeignet ist, was es in den meisten fällen ist.


----------



## crash (17 Dezember 2009)

Hast du alles richtig angeschlossen?
MANA mit M verbunden?
schon mal ins Handbuch gesehen?


----------

